
Show HN: Da Vinci Art Snapchat AR Lens - mendeza
https://s3.amazonaws.com/andrewmendez.me/files/da-vinci.MP4
======
mendeza
Creator here! I am excited about how Augmented Reality(AR) can enhance
experiencing art, and I wanted to share this collection of notable Da Vinci
art in AR!

You can view this creation live on Snapchat using this link:
[https://www.snapchat.com/unlock/?type=SNAPCODE&uuid=e72cf6fd...](https://www.snapchat.com/unlock/?type=SNAPCODE&uuid=e72cf6fd7d7d4e06a71a9e5e8fb5ab3d&metadata=01)

Please share and let me know what you all think!

